# Puppy will arrive in two days....



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

...and I'm overexcited!!!!!!!!!! -Doingdoingdoingdoingdoingdoingdoing-

Couldn't think of anything else the last few weeks. We're waiting already for 5 months. All the puppy stuff are on their places for weeks and waiting now to be used, enjoyed and destroyed 

Luckily last weekend we went to a Wine Tasting in Australia and a lot of glasses of wine helped NOT to freak out completely  ....and now I'm counting the hours....

Uaaaaaaaah can't wait to pick up our Aussie girl from the airport ;D

Just wanted to share this. Thanks ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations!! It is so exciting. I remember waiting in October and it felt like the day would NEVER come! Enjoy your little girl! Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

WWWOOOOOOOHHHHHWWWW!!!!!!!!!! 

Not long to go now!!!!

My advice, enjoy your last couple of nights/days of peace and quiet because boy, your life is going to change and be turned upside down!!!

You are about to become the owners of a beautiful, regal, special breed of dog, so 'Good Times Ahead'

Hobbsy    

Pictures Please......


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> My advice, enjoy your last couple of nights/days of peace and quiet because boy, your life is going to change and be turned upside down!!!


I second that! Go out for dinner, and go see a movie.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

kristen said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > My advice, enjoy your last couple of nights/days of peace and quiet because boy, your life is going to change and be turned upside down!!!
> ...


I third (?) this! My hubby & I have been out on ONE dinner/movie date since we brought Riley home... and we picked her up in early November. 

Also, stock up on the wine... you're going to need it! 8)


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I know how giddy you must feel right now. I can't believe it was just over two months ago I was doing the same thing for my little guy!

He was a great sleeper for us. Problems on for the first three nights and then was solid, so don't let people scare you.

As far as going out... take them with you! We started taking Kaylee and Malcolm out three days after we got them - wanted *some* adjusting time to the house and each other. Now, it's a VERY rare occasion they don't come out with us. I'm actually about to get some Daddy and Mal time in a couple minutes - it's the St. Pete Grand Prix and tonight is the opening ceremonies! Woohoo!

I'll echo what everyone says to every getting a new pup... take ten thousand pics... you'll only want more. They grow up too damned fast.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I know I am repeating what everyone else has said but congratulations!

You will find yourself being proud at all the little things. Hercules is only 4 and a bit months old but I remember the first time he sat, when he was consistently going to the loo outside, when he learned fetch, stay, it is like having a child! Also if this is your first dog (H was ours) you will meet lots of new people when you take him for walks!

The problem with puppies is that they are so cute you want to let them away with everything  Our trainer taught us you have to be the puppys boss, not his best friend! :'( From the start H slept in his bed downstairs. He has to sit and stay before coming through a door, for a treat, and for a meal. I make a point of eating in front of him (even if its just a bit of toast) so he knows i am in charge before I feed him. In return he gets lots of play time with us! and lots of cuddles in front of the tv! No doubted your new puppy will be a 'velcro' dog as well!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OK....that's it!! Cough them up!! Where the **** are the pics of your new Hubertus puppy!!! ;D Surely she has arrived by now?????? ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sharing.... I think a few of us are almost as excited as you!!  I hope she had a sleepy trip and is not too stressed when you pick her up. I think she is going to need a lot of attention and love all night. I would aim to stay up all night and the next day with her to get her over the small amount of Jetlag she will experience too. Dogs have a sensitive body clock. They are more in tune with the riding and setting of the sun than we are. She will also most likely realise the sun is rising in a slightly different position too. So she may take a few days to adjust to that alone. 

People will tell you that you must establish a dominant and commanding relationship from the start. I disagree and would encourage you to wrap your arms around her at every opportunity and keep her as close to you as you would an infant child till she settles in in a few days time. Then you can start instigating the new "Regime" once you have bonded with her. V's are the most sensitive puppies I have ever raised. More so than Cockers, Heelers, Kelpies, Bull Terriers, Labs, Retrievers and Mutts, that I have had. Give her a lot of loving and physical affection as you can immediately. Let her sniff and lick you all over. Let her bathe in your scent and become yours. I do it with every puppy I ever get. It has always worked for me in building mutual trust and a close bond that will never be broken. 

Once again, forget all the crap about posting pics tomorrow........... you had better get some up when you get home or I'll be ghosting you!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OMG, here we go again...Vizsla owner out of control syndrome... ;D

All the best,
Julius


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a little over-excited about this, where are my downers....


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You slack bugger!! Where are the pics???  At least post up and let us know she is safely home!!! 8)

Seriously, I hope it all went smoothly and your little girl arrived safe and without too much anxiety. Flying from Melbourne would be a mightily scary event for her, so I hope she didn't have any customs or off loading hassles.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update! First post I checked out  I'm glad to hear that your night went pretty smoothly!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow she is so precious! I love those ears!! Congrats again!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awe.....she's gorgeous! Astro has really long ears like her too!! I guess they probably share some genes down the line! Best wishes for the coming 7 months..... after that it gets easier....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

She's a real beauty    

I hope she's everthing and more that you both hoped for!!!

Well She's here now and just to say welcome to her   

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vida is beautiful... Congratulations!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like 'somebody' didn't take long to settle in!!!!!    

Hobbsy


----------

